# where to go around augusta for a duck mount



## holler tree (Jan 27, 2013)

Alright whos the best around here and post pics to back it up. Thanks


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 27, 2013)

Got mine at Southland, down by the mall right now. Always loved their work, plus I know the owner


----------



## GACarpMAN (Jan 28, 2013)

Larry Stewarts Wildlife Art

Larry mounted the duck and the deer on the right. Can't go wrong with him, great guy and does great work. 

http://www.larrystewartswildlifeart.com/


----------



## David Parker (Jan 28, 2013)

Only one I know is a fellow works out of his home around the Pumpkin Center on that road to Thomson.  He's got a sign next to his mailbox.  Dunno the name though.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 28, 2013)

GACarpMAN said:


> Larry Stewarts Wildlife Art
> 
> Larry mounted the duck and the deer on the right. Can't go wrong with him, great guy and does great work.
> 
> http://www.larrystewartswildlifeart.com/



I agree Larry does amazing work. All I have right now is a cell phone picture but here is a mount he did for me.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 28, 2013)

larry stewart is the one to go to. 

he will take awhile to get it done so dont be in a hurry but it is well worth the wait.


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Only one I know is a fellow works out of his home around the Pumpkin Center on that road to Thomson.  He's got a sign next to his mailbox.  Dunno the name though.



Mike Anderson, took a fish to him and he did a great job, but havent ever took a duck to him


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike does ducks for us and does a great job


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> larry stewart is the one to go to.
> 
> he will take awhile to get it done so dont be in a hurry but it is well worth the wait.



Be careful with taking him ducks. Talk to people that have SEVERAL birds mounted by him. That is all I am going to say.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 28, 2013)

If there is any question about mikes work, I will post up pics of a pin tail he did for me that rivals any that i have ever seen


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 29, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Be careful with taking him ducks. Talk to people that have SEVERAL birds mounted by him. That is all I am going to say.



i have and i had a buddy that only takes his ducks to him and so do many others i have talked to. 

but would be interested in what you have heard so if you could send me a pm please.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Jan 29, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Be careful with taking him ducks. Talk to people that have SEVERAL birds mounted by him. That is all I am going to say.



Have taken several birds and deer to Larry and most of my friends take Larry everything. Never a complaint about the quality of work done, second to none. He does take a while to get your mount back but quality takes time and he stays swamped with work. 

I'd like to know what your friends say.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 29, 2013)

GACarpMAN said:


> Have taken several birds and deer to Larry and most of my friends take Larry everything. Never a complaint about the quality of work done, second to none. He does take a while to get your mount back but quality takes time and he stays swamped with work.
> 
> I'd like to know what your friends say.



Agreed... He did a great job on mine and did just as good on my turkeys...


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 29, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Be careful with taking him ducks. Talk to people that have SEVERAL birds mounted by him. That is all I am going to say.



Between me and my hunting buddies we have more than a dozen birds mounted by Larry Stewart and have never had a problem.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is the deal. I have 14 ducks, 1 turkey, and 2 deer mounted by Larry. 4 of my 14 ducks are ruined due to lack of properly fleshing the bird. I have a wood duck, a hoody, and 2 CANVASBACKS that have an oily yellow liquid that comes through the WHITE feathers on the chest of the bird. I have taken the back to him and he will get it off only for it to come leaking back through after 4 or 5 months. This has been going on for about 4 years on the oldest bird that I have doing it. I was told that he had never seen that before and he didn't know what it was, but after research and talking to other taxidermists the birds were not properly fleshed. The yellow liquid has a foul odor and will not stop staining the feathers no matter what you do. I know he has the ability to be a great taxidermists but I think he gets too busy and it shows in his work sometimes. I guess those birds I have had a problem with were done at 4:45 on Friday afternoon. A good friend of mine that used to take birds to Larry also has 2 ducks (blue bill and a wood duck) that has done the same thing. This fat left on there also invites bugs to the mount and they are rendered pretty much trash. Now in saying that I have talked to several people that have had no problems with his birds but I have $1000 worth of taxidermy work not to mention a couple of true trophies to me(canvasbacks) that are ruined in my mind. I work too hard for my money and ducks to gamble whether or not I am going to get a good mount or what? Since then I have switched to a Taxi for my ducks that does nothing but waterfowl and it shows in his work. I am NOT badmouthing Larry as I like him as a person and think that he is the best hands down on deer in Augusta I am just trying to help you save your trophy, money, and time. Good luck with whatever you decide and it is no skin off my back who you take it to. I just wanted to tell you what happened to four of my ducks and 2 of my buddies.


----------



## cjc (Jan 29, 2013)

take the long drive and take it to fortners taxidermy in covington. im more and more impressed with every mount i see by him


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 29, 2013)

cjc said:


> take the long drive and take it to fortners taxidermy in covington. im more and more impressed with every mount i see by him



X2! I have not seen a bird or buck that I didnt like from Ole Fortner. CJC nailed it on the head.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 29, 2013)

cjc said:


> take the long drive and take it to fortners taxidermy in covington. im more and more impressed with every mount i see by him



Finally someone has seen the light. There's hope for you yet.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 29, 2013)

I from augusta and i got a redhead with fortner now plus two of my friends do to he's the best


----------



## cjc (Jan 29, 2013)

southerngreenscape said:


> I from augusta and i got a redhead with fortner now plus two of my friends do to he's the best



you're darn skippy!


----------



## across the river (Jan 29, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Be careful with taking him ducks. Talk to people that have SEVERAL birds mounted by him. That is all I am going to say.



I have multiple ducks mounted by Larry and have friends that have multiple ducks he did, and the work is hit or miss in my opinion.  Some look great and some leave a little to be desired.  That is my opinion so take it for what is it worth. There are some that swear by him.   If I were taking my own personal duck, then I would either make the drive to hand if off to Rodney Casteel or send it in to birdmanstudios.com.   I have never personally seen a bad duck from either of them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2013)

across the river said:


> I have multiple ducks mounted by Larry and have friends that have multiple ducks he did, and the work is hit or miss in my opinion.  Some look great and some leave a little to be desired.  That is my opinion so take it for what is it worth. There are some that swear by him.   If I were taking my own personal duck, then I would either make the drive to hand if off to Rodney Casteel or send it in to birdmanstudios.com.   I have never personally seen a bad duck from either of them.



I am glad I am not the only one. I was not trying to bash anybodies mounts I was just telling folks what happened to me and a friend. All of us in our group killed a good can on one particular day and all three went to Larry. (I later shot the hen for the pair) Mine looked good but leaked grease. The 2nd one looks like it has a Jay Leno chin!! The third one is the best canvasback mount that I have seen and has had no problems. Like you said it was hit or miss and that is not going to cut it for me!!


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Feb 9, 2013)

> take the long drive and take it to fortners taxidermy in covington. im more and more impressed with every mount i see by him



Best post you've had yet.


----------



## lilbear830 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're going to drive to Covington, make the little longer drive to winder to eagle taxidermy. Great work and great prices.


----------



## across the river (Feb 20, 2013)

lilbear830 said:


> If you're going to drive to Covington, make the little longer drive to winder to eagle taxidermy. Great work and great prices.



I have never seen their work, but usually  great work and great prices don't coexist.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Feb 21, 2013)

> I have never seen their work, but usually great work and great prices don't coexist



Take it to Fortner.  You will get great work that will last a lifetime.


----------



## lilbear830 (Feb 23, 2013)

Doubt it all you want. The prices aren't bad well compared to most anyway and the work is beautiful.


----------



## 8seconds (Mar 1, 2013)

down the road in washington is the guy on the square. masters taxidermy i think. he mounted the deer in my avatar.


----------

